# micro mesh in toronto



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

Anybody carrying it in Toronto or is everybody else ordering it from Quebec?


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Wood Bin in Simcoe I believe. Order by phone and they mail it to you.

Cheers


----------

